# Plattfisch vor Neustadt



## larsgerkens (11. September 2007)

moin moin

haben uns für donnerstag n böötchen in neustadt gemietet... 
wollte mal wissen ob ihr gute stellen für plattfisch kennt? bis zur untiefentonne finde ich alleine, aber dann einfach irgendwo hintuckern und auf gut glück versuchen will ich nicht, vllt. kann mir ja jemand n paar stellen nennen, die lohnenswert sind??

danke und petri
gruß
lars


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. September 2007)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
Untiefentonne ist schon mal nicht schlecht :q. Von da aus in Richtung Bliesdorf/Grömitz , ca 300-400m ist ne langegezogende Landbank , nicht zu verfehlen den der Sand geht vom Strand aus bis 200m ins Meer hinaus ( ist auch auf der Seekarte eingezeichnet ). Am Ende der Sandbank geht es dann gleich auf 8m abwärts , genau oberhalb der Rinne ankere ich gerne . Mit dem Buttlöffel versuche ich am Hang mein Glück mit den normealen Montagen die Sandfläche :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## larsgerkens (12. September 2007)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Neustadt*

hört sich gut an, die sandbank is mir auch beim zurückfahren von der untiefentonne richtung bliesdorf aufgefallen! wie tief mag es auf der sandbank sein? habe gehört dass die platten zur zeit auf 6-10 m stehen??
gruß und danke
lars


----------



## Hardy48 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Neustadt*

ich beabsichtige demnächst mit meinem Boot die Platten in der Neustädter Bucht auf den Pelz zu rücken.
 Habe die Beschreibung der Örtlichkeiten von Hornhechteutin versucht auf Google-Earth zu finden, bin aber zu keinen befriedigen Ergebnis gekommen. Darum nochmal nachgefragt: Auf welcher Höhe befindet sich die Sandbank? Pelzerhaken; Gaststätte Brodauer Eiche; FCC Familiencamping; Seeräubernest; Yachthafen; Grömitz?
 Kennt sich da jemand aus?
 Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Eristo (12. September 2014)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Neustadt*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> ich beabsichtige demnächst mit meinem Boot die Platten in der Neustädter Bucht auf den Pelz zu rücken.
> Habe die Beschreibung der Örtlichkeiten von Hornhechteutin versucht auf Google-Earth zu finden, bin aber zu keinen befriedigen Ergebnis gekommen. Darum nochmal nachgefragt: Auf welcher Höhe befindet sich die Sandbank? Pelzerhaken; Gaststätte Brodauer Eiche; FCC Familiencamping; Seeräubernest; Yachthafen; Grömitz?
> Kennt sich da jemand aus?
> Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bei Navionics kannst du ganz am PC einfach eine Karte des Gebietes aufrufen, in dem du auf der Homepage "WebApp" anklickst. :m

Hier ist ein Link:

http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en

Dann erscheint eine Karte, die du mit der Maus zur Neustädter Bucht verschieben kannst. Danach die Karte einfach größer zoomen...

Ich habe Navionics als App auf meinem Android-Handy installiert, dadurch habe ich die Karte immer zur Hand. Es wird sogar ständig die eigene Position angezeigt.#6

Ciao
Erich


----------



## Hardy48 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Plattfisch vor Neustadt*

Hallo Erich, #h
das nenne ich doch mal eine Info. Danke #6


----------

